# Health Insurance Info Help Needed



## getoutnow (Sep 6, 2010)

Searched for forum a bit. Couldn't find too much info. Perhaps someone can help. We want to relocate for the same reason as many others--lower our costs so we can live inexpensively, however, we also still need good health care. The cost of health care is really forcing us away from the US. From the reading we have done so far, it seems that pre-exising conditions are an issue, even past the two year mark. 

Any suggestions on sources would really be appreciated. Thanks!lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your health care costs will certainly be less in Mexico. How you handle them can vary considerably, depending upon your age and any pre-existing conditions.

If you have coverage with your retirement, it will probably reimburse you while you are 'visiting Mexico.'
You may choose to buy into the Mexican Social Security Medical program, IMSS, for catastrophic coverage, while using private sources on a cash basis. The latter is quite common and visits to doctors won't break the bank at anywhere from 30 to 500 pesos for consultations; that latter price being for world class specialists.
If you are young enough, private insurance is available at a fraction of US prices, yet the coverage is usually much more comprehensive. For those over 65 or 70, this is not an option unless already covered. There are many insurance companies and you may investigate them with their agents once you make the move.


----------

